# names



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 4, 2005)

Try not to damage your scroll mouse trying to find
The "REAL" Meanings of Your Name
BTW, if you can't find your name below improvise. It means that they're trying to work out a way of letting you know gently or they're just isn't any explanation that can really describe the meaning without being completely and utterly honest which could lead to self mutilation/harm! 
BOYS' NAMES:

Aaron - ugly but hung like a horse, prone to belly button fluff. Adrian - usually short and very horny, watches cartoons. 
Alan - shy but sensitive, gets screwed over by women. 
Alex - cute and short but a liar and a cheat. 
Amir - Dirty, Smelly, Pecker is minuscule. 
Andy - boring and has a small pecker. 
Andrew/Andy - gay and still has a small pecker. 
Antonio - has a great body and beautiful skin, and chicken brain. 
Anthony - great guy and kind to all girls, smells of weed. 
Arnold - loser. 
Arthur - hung like a slave and celibate. 
Barry - lights fires, pinches girls bottoms and is well hung. 
Ben - funny and can be real difficult to beat at games. 
Bob - quiet and unpopular, eats with his hands. 
Bradley/Brad - thinks everyone likes him...but they don't. 
Brandon - good looking but uses girls. 
Brendan - quiet and sweet, gets beaten up all the time. 
Brett - world wide slut and really insensitive, women love him. 
Brian - mean and only thinks of himself, no he's not the Messiah he's just a naughty boy. 
Bryan - sexy, but stupid - can't spell. 
Bronsen - annoying and never grows up - has a stupid name. 
Bruce - stinks bad and thinks everyone else's name is also Bruce. 
Bryce - fun to be with and will make you laugh, you'll kill him within a week. 
Calvin - immature in a naive way, drives a Gemini. 
Cameron - enjoys root vegetables in every orifice. 
Carl - thinks he's funny...he's not, falls asleep during sex. 
Carson - fun to be around and really sensitive. 
Chad - cute, sensitive and very studly - only found in American movies no real person has that name. 
Charles - can't trust him, eyes too close together. 
Chris - can't pull, will pay for women, but has a huge pecker and can use it too. 
Christian - very sexy and seductive (think 'Legends of the Fall'). 
Clark - hilarious and always in trouble, problem with 'jailbait'. 
Cliff - very sweet and adores girls, but very superficial. 
Cole - nice, funny, and fun to be around. 
Con - lies to women and blows up public buildings. 
Cory - funny but ugly, ends up running fashion magazines. 
Craig - tries to fit in - he never does. 
Damon - total loser in a sweaty sort of way. 
Daniel/Dan - quiet but funny, but becomes easily addicted to narcotics. 
Dane - weird but can hold together a conversation with a mermaid. 
Darren - charming , but sleeps with men. 
Daryl - smells bad, has no real mates 
David - total wanker - hated by all. 
Dave - extremely sexy, always funny, intelligent, stylish, trendsetter - i.e. a wanker. 
Dean - full of himself and thinks with his dick. 
Dennis - either very nice to girls or a faggot. 
Derek - has a great sense of humour, and blow-up doll collection. 
Dominic - hilarious and will do anything to please. 
Don - dickhead. 
Doug - has a greasy face, drinking problem and farts. 
Drew - bad-**** losers who never shuts up. 
Dylan - horny bastard, who can't sing. 
Dwayne - cool guy to be around if you can handle his name. 
Eddie - wants too many chicks he'll never get cos he's an arsehole. 
Emrys - Load mouth gobby Shiite. 
Elliott - Full of himself 
Eric - shy. 
Erik - funny and treats girls how he wants to be treated. 
Evan - a little slow but sweet, sexy, and model mental patient. 
Frank - "different" - missing DNA - favours girls named Lucy. 
Gareth - sweet but dresses too good to be straight. 
Gary - drug addict but willing to share. 
Gavin - likes bondage, S&M with other men. 
Geoff - prefers golf to sex and war to peace. 
George - barman who drinks more than he serves. 
Glen - the sweetest guy - really down to earth 
Graeme - very hard to understand, likes group sex 
Graham - will screw anything 
Grant - HORNY! but so sweet and you can talk to him about anything. 
Greg - really sweet and feels sorry for himself. 
Guy - Covers his back, has a small dick. 
Harvey - cute, but addicted to sex and/or drugs. 
Hathem - smooth, but very manipulative, not to be trusted around young girls. 
Haydn - tries hard. 
Howard - likes small-breasted women and pornography (doesn't everybody!). 
Ian - really popular but knows all the girls want him...yeh right!!! 
Jake - shy and sweet but a slut when drunk. 
Jamie - Scum of the Earth. 
James - built like a horse. 
Jay - very sweet when you get to know him well. 
Jeff - really ugly. 
Jerome - gay, but very unhappy. 
Jeremy - loud and thinks that he's all that he says he is. 
Jesse - unpopular and needs to move on. 
Jack - stupid but hot. Always alright. 
Jim - sweet, has fantasies of love and affection. 
Joe - built like a bear, sexy but tends to lose his head. 
Joel - ****. 
John - has no friends or life - tends to kill small animals. 
Jonathon - think he's good - he's ****. 
Jordan - sexy but weird in bed. 
Jose - hot boy with a love of hermaphrodites. 
Josh - full of himself, fun. 
Junior - hotty and totally good at football. 
Justin - aggravating, insecure & jealous. 
Kain - the sexiest guy alive but very stuck up. 
Kevin - Always attracts really fit girlfriends also has a large penis, really nice to women. 
Keith - good person to talk to when you have a problem - his is worse. 
Kenneth - very, very...anything you want him to be. 
Kim - very understanding and caring, feels lost in Korea. 
Kurt - can kick anyone's ****, likes small boys. 
Ky - see Kain. 
Kyle - hornball who eats too many corn chips. 
Larry - cute but wannabe player with big ****. 
Laurey - short and funny looking. 
Lee - girl dressed up as a boy, total **** bandit. 
Lewis - lonely, sad git, bit of a tosser. 
Lyndon - can always be found in bed or in the pub. 
Liam - loud mouthed arsehole, normally found in rock bands and pubs. 
Lorenzo - fine and dresses in stolen gold. 
Lucas - fat loser that dates other men. 
Luke - seems to be sweet - Luke Solomons exactly! 
Malcolm - cute, funny, chicks dig him, well hung but very caring. 
Marc - Fantasises about pretty lights, doesn't drink, doesn't smoke - Tries to tell everyone 
Mark - wished girls liked him for who he is, not his great looks, mouthy bastard though. 
Michael - very good looking but he'll do anything for a girl, which is totally sweet. 
Mick - always drunk, tendency for drug abuse. 
Mitchell - the ugliest dog and he don't get any. 
Nathan - stupid as hell, and tends to make others feel dumb. 
Nick - HORNY! but really nice - can't get past the missionary position though. 
Neil - sweet and will do anything in this world for you, great in bed. 
Noel - tries to think and is good at most things meanial.... apart from when it comes to sorting out contents insurance for his home 
Oliver - likes men but is in denial. 
Oscar - loser, a good name for a dog. 
Owen - cute gay guy who is immature, and sings Welsh songs. 
Patrick - cool, calm and handsome, a quality only found in pricks. 
Paul - drunk, drunk, drunk. 
Peter - cutie but very shy, makes women feel like virgins. 
Phillip - stupid idiot who wishes he were cool. 
Rashpal - [email protected]@t 
Reagen - strange. 
Rhys - great lover but had his mind stolen by aliens a long,long time ago. 
Richard - cant see his feet balls are to big 
Ricky - ugly ****head who everybody hates. 
Rikki - see above. 
Rob - constantly watches porn. 
Roy - total loser and computer genius. 
Rupert - arrogant twat who is crap in bed but thinks he is a stud. 
Russell - likes to play in the leaves which makes him an arsehole. 
Ryan - short but sexy body and even sexier mind. 
Sam - wannabe sex machine. 
Scott - has serious disabilities. 
Sean - has small testicles and no friends. 
Seth - so sweet to other people but is a traitor. 
Shane - thinks everybody wants to shag him - he's a virgin. 
Shannon - the most determined and persevering sweetie in the world. 
Shaun - bit of a hard bastard, thinks women love him. 
Simon - likes a night out with the lads and curries. Talks bollocks. 
Steven/Steve - popular and funny when looked at side-on. 
Stuart - droll guy with great **** and suicidal tendencies but great in bed. 
Tim - hot but a bit strange, can never tell where he is. 
Toby - best blow ever. 
Tom - cool but can be arrogant. 
Tony - hot, sweet, and totally fun to be around. 
Travis - fat and horny with the best XXX collection to be found. 
Trevor - sweet and funny but sometimes untrustworthy. 
Troy - cute and popular. 
Taylor - gay. 
Warren - cool, homosexual guy. 
Wesley - great guy and easy to tolerate. 
Will - wishes he were popular. 
Zach - sweet and polite and adorable. 
GIRLS' NAMES:
Ada - Blue haired, smells of wee. 
Aileen - laughs like a demented dog. likes tic tacs 
Alison - Bra and pants are the same garment, looks better with the light off. 
Amanda - I.Q. tends to be smaller than bra size. A good shag though. 
Amy - Devious, Likes being on top, never stays the night - Not to be trusted. 
Andrea - Small breasts, drinks pints. 
Angela - Vain, Hair style more important than oxygen. Usually found hanging around toilets. 
Annabelle - Doesn't wear knickers. 
Annette - She's BIG. 
Anne - Looks like a horse, can't drive. 
Barbara - Shags like a rabbit, not fussy about appearance. 
Belinda - Pleasing on the eye, usually has a couple of good points. 
Beryl - Repressed alcoholic. 
Beverley - Trapped in an eighties time warp. 
Bianca - Ginger. 
Bridgette - Eats pizzas all day, smokes cigars. 
Britney - Falsely improved, no use to society. 
Camilla - replaces the word 'yes' with 'ya'. 
Carina - Looks like the back of a bus, doesn't swallow. 
Caroline - Lard ****, shaves her ears. 
Catherine - Attracted to the older man, needs ironing. 
Claire - Usually neurotic, gives good head, can have lesbian tendencies. 
Celine - Emits hideous noises, waste of DNA. 
Charlotte - Enjoys tea and cake, farts the national anthem. 
Cheryl - Can fit hand in mouth, eats glass. 
Christine - Likes men in uniform, never warm. 
Daisy - Virgin. 
Danni - Should make nice threesome with sibling. 
Davina - drug induced mental damage, should shave her neck. 
Dawn - Gets up early, smells of chips. 
Deborah/Debby - Bites the pillow, uses both hands. 
Denise - Sits on cats eyes, wears too much make up. 
Diane - Enjoys company of animals. Deep as a puddle. Adds nothing to society. 
Donna - 70's throw back, likes cabbage. 
Doris - Purple haired, stinks of wee. 
Elaine - Rides side saddle, drinks meths. 
Elizabeth - Born to rock, hates chickens. 
Ellie - Far too attractive for the swear words that come out of her mouth 
Emily - Wears odd socks, can have lesbian tendencies. 
Emma - Gullible and easily swayed by a good looker! 
Estelle - Likes wombles, eats grass. 
Esther - Plump with sagging breasts, normally heavily tattooed. 
Faith - Legs met at knees, can't shag standing up. 
Faye - Wears wellies, can't swim. 
Felicity - She'll stab you with her nipples, plays darts. 
Fiona - Female mud wrestler, gives head. 
Francine - French. 
Gabrielle - French too. 
Gail - Farts a lot, drinks Guinness. 
Gayleen - Big tall woman who talks ****e all day. 
Gaynor - Lesbian. 
Geraldine - Too posh for her own good, likes flying. 
Gillian - Dyes her hair green, likes clubbing. 
Gina - Eternal mother, eats nappies. 
Glenda - Eats children, hates smoking. 
Georgina - Wants to be a man. 
Gwyneth - Blubs a lot, wees in the bath. 
Hannah - Needs to be naked at all times, eats kebabs. 
Heather - Shags like a freight train, a screamer. 
Helen - Hangs around with the wrong crowd, Kinky in bed, loves porn. 
Heidi - The hills are alive with the sound of music, likes gherkins. 
Hilary - Frigid. 
Holly - Prickly to the touch, seasonal shagmeister. 
Imogen - Drinks tequila from the bottle, wets the bed. 
Ingrid - Right wing Nazi tendencies, never smiles. 
Isabelle - necessary on a bicycle? 
Jackie - Heroin addict, sold her child. 
Janet - Massive over bite, no neck. 
Jane - Babe, I'd drink her bath water. 
Jasmine - Smells of sewers, eats the heads off rats. 
Jemma - Does anal, wears too much eye make-up. 
Jennifer - Huge breasts, should shave her legs more often. 
Jessica - Virgin, always will be. 
Joanne/Joan - Moans in her sleep, can't cook, moans when she wakes up - I wouldn't! 
Jordan - Ha ha ha ha ha - nuff said. 
Judith - Big eyes, big tits 
Judy - Huge tits, married to an ****. 
Julia - Innocent face, don't trust her, she'll steal your wallet in five minutes 
Justine- Massive tits, likes hanging around men's toilets. 
Julie - Jabba the Hutt's sister, constantly pregnant. 
Karen - Huge tits, shags like a rabbit. 
Kate - see Catherine. 
Kelly - smells of cheese, slobbers when kissing. 
Kimberley - wants to be a bloke, drinks like a bloke, farts like a bloke, wears a wig. 
Kirsty - Eats live moles, can't dance. 
Kylie - Can't sing but who cares - BOING !!!!!!! 
Kym - Illiterate parents - see Kim.Lana - Hated by her parents, accidental pregnancy. 
Lara - Action packed, never seen naked. 
Laura - Likes Max power magazine, can't drive. 
Lauren - Pert breasts, seldom ventures out at night. 
Leah - Likes outdoor sex, wees standing up. 
Lena - Eats food then throws up, rapidly shrinking. 
Leslie - Likes bondage, hates men. 
Linda - Teenage bride, can swallow oranges whole. 
Lindsey - Likes doggy style, doesn't do housework. 
Lisa - Will take all your money and run, gets turned on by porn. 
Liz - Long legged and brainy. 
Lorraine - Constantly whinges, will strip for a packet jelly babies 
Louise/a - Phwoooorrrrrrrrrr, Boing Boing Boing. 
Lucy - Strange dancer, wants to marry her dad. 
Madeline - Drives like a bloke, likes tractors. 
Maggie - Trainspotter, likes plaid. 
Margaret - Lovely mother, very generous. 
Maria - Bangs like a barn door. 
Marie - Life sapping dominatrix. Likes men to do DIY. 
Marina - No get up and go, rusty underwear. 
Marilyn - Eats like a horse, out stays her welcome. 
Martina - Ugly lesbian. 
Martine - Can't act, can't sing, nice tits. 
Matilda - Likes dancing, mainly the waltz. 
Mary - had a little lamb. 
Meg - Cheesy smell, should be spelt with an S. 
Melanie - Can hold 2 bar vacuum orally indefinitely. 
Melissa - Eats dogs, been in prison 6 times for burglary. 
Meryl - Dances like an ape, doesn't realise. 
Michaela - Likes animals, should make a video with them. 
Michelle - Wears white stilettos, dances round her handbag. 
Marsha - Big butt, small brain. 
Monica - Doesn't swallow, should have. 
Naomi - Wannabe diva, more of a diver. 
Nancy - White hair, remembers tanners. 
Natalie - Eats with her mouth open, farts the Nokia phone tune. 
Natasha - Had seven kids before age 17, needs ironing. 
Nell - Hasn't realised WWII has ended, lives in Kent. 
Nicola - Slapper, alcoholic in denial. 
Nina - Stuffs her bra with tissues, been single for years. 
Olga - You can park a bike in her **** crack, excessive facial hair. 
Olive - Oily skin, oils up well. 
Olivia - Neutron bomb. 
Pamela - Gives amazing head, made of plastic. 
Pat - Butt ugly lesbian. 
Paula - Transvestite merchant banker for Basildon. 
Penelope - Pitstop queen, likes men to be stiff. 
Phillippa - Forest forager, likes wild boar. 
Petra - Dead dog. 
Priscilla - likes painting with oils, Duckhams mainly. 
Rachel - Amazing gravity defying breasts, can grip a tenner in her cheeks. 
Rebecca - Hairy armpits, orgasms without contact. 
Rhonda - Help me, help me. 
Rosalind - Whahey, nuff said. Maybe 10 years ago. 
Rose - Can be prickly, good head giver 
Roseanne - ERRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH. 
Rula - She measures up well. 
Sadie - Stand up if you're slim, please stand up. 
Sally - Drives a Mustang, fights in pubs. 
Samantha - Loves her brother, has 4 deformed children. 
Sandra - Shags donkeys for fun, bow legged. 
Sarah - Likes pressed flowers and body piercing. 
Selina - Doesn't wear pants, heavy laundry bills. 
Shania - What? 
Sharon - Shags like a locomotive, yo-yo knickers. 
Shirley - Can swallow a Curly Wurly whole, likes bananas. 
Sian - Does mean sheep impression, hates mint sauce. 
Simone - Used to be a shotputter from Cardiff. 
Sinitta - who? 
Sonya - Dirty lady of the night. Often referred to as a "carrier" 
Sophie - Brothel madam, wears a wrinkly corset. 
Stacey - Likes cut off jeans and arseless Speedo's. 
Steffi - Closet lesbian, maintains heterosexual relationship for effect. 
Stephanie - Eats Muppets, wears Brogues. 
Sue/Susanne - should shave more often, wears Denim aftershave. 
Tanya - Hot minx, too short. 
Tara - Upper class slapper, needs extra chemicals. 
Tiffany - who? 
Tina - Face like a smacked ****, should eat less. 
Tori - Lives under a hedge, can't water ski. 
Tracy - Easily swayed by alcohol. Mostly seen without underwear.Loves kittens. 
Tracey - Lesbian. 
Ulrika - ka ka ka ka ka ka ka ka. 
Ursula - Likes puppies, in curry. 
Vicky- Likes Yoga. And Women. 
Wendy - Possibly a man. 
Zoe - Talentless rock chick. Prepared to use sex as a weapon. 
Zandra - Strange appearance, eats guinea pigs dipped in chocolate. 
Regards,

barry


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2005)

I especially like huggies!!! LMAO

And as for Sdaji's!! LOL 


> John - has no friends or life - tends to kill small animals.


----------



## salebrosus (Aug 4, 2005)

Wow, my names mean i am a shotputter from Cardiff, who's born to rock and hates chickens.

Simone.


----------



## pugsly (Aug 4, 2005)

Alright I'm popular and funny! (when looked at side on...)


----------



## alexr (Aug 4, 2005)

Alex - cute and short but a liar and a cheat. 

Ummm almost except for cute and short that is...


----------



## Linus (Aug 4, 2005)

Anyone here called Rashpal?


----------



## alexr (Aug 4, 2005)

Possibly a feline whose owner has a stutter...as in "wh wh where is th th the c at at t"?


----------



## Wrasse (Aug 4, 2005)

Bugger, my name isn't there. Oh wait...


----------



## peterescue (Aug 4, 2005)

Mines nice and it worked well for me for many years.
I know that this is really another cheap shot at Afro and you will get found out. Then its the high jump for you "Lights fires, pinches girls bottoms and is well hung".


----------



## beknluke (Aug 4, 2005)

My names not on there 
HA HA!!


----------



## SLACkra (Aug 4, 2005)

small pecker! gay? well i am happy you got me there but the small pecker bit is so off


----------



## OuZo (Aug 4, 2005)

Rebecca - Hairy armpits, orgasms without contact.

Just cos it's not spelt right don't mean it doesn't work for you :lol:

Zoe - Talentless rock chick. Prepared to use sex as a weapon.

Eh hem :shock: Whaddo they mean talentless? :lol:


----------



## SNKMST (Aug 11, 2005)

It is posts like this that give me a good oops i mean bad name lol

Brett - world wide slut and really insensitive, women love him.


----------



## craig.a.c (Aug 11, 2005)

Now I know why noone likes me. It's 'cos I try to fit in but never does.


----------



## nuthn2do (Aug 11, 2005)

> try to fit in but never does


Forget personality young Craig, think more like physical dimensions


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Aug 11, 2005)

yeah baby!



> Aaron - ugly but hung like a horse, prone to belly button fluff


----------



## westaussie (Aug 11, 2005)

Gary - drug addict but willing to share. 

Who's up for one ??


----------



## westhamsc (Aug 11, 2005)

yes my name isn't there  and it's not jake

but i am a slut when i'm drunk  :lol:


----------



## hugsta (Aug 11, 2005)

> Gary - drug addict but willing to share.
> 
> Who's up for one ??




ME - after finding out that I am gay and I didn't even know it............well, i can come out of the closet now I guess. ;-)


----------



## westaussie (Aug 11, 2005)

> ME - after finding out that I am gay and I didn't even know it............well, i can come out of the closet now I guess.



Dont think I'm willing to share too much. Gotta draw the line somewhere.

"_Not that there's anything wrong with that_"


----------



## ollieham (Dec 3, 2006)

very funny Barry


----------



## shamous1 (Dec 3, 2006)

*My Name*

I used to be a Virgin................but I don't work for VirginBlue anymore, so I guess there is some truth to this:lol: 

Regards,

Shane


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Dec 3, 2006)

:O


----------



## slim6y (Dec 3, 2006)

How accurate is that? Drunk, drunk, drunk... why.. I'm p*ssed now!


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 3, 2006)

I like the meaning of David... Totally truthful description of me


----------



## cyclamen (Dec 3, 2006)

i eat dogs and hav been in prison 6 times on burgarly....god, how did they find out. it was a secret


----------



## cyclamen (Dec 3, 2006)

spilota_variegata said:


> I like the meaning of David... Totally truthful description of me



LMFAO
that is funny.


----------



## slim6y (Dec 3, 2006)

spilota_variegata said:


> I like the meaning of David... Totally truthful description of me



So I don't have to be secretive about my total distain towards you *phew*


----------



## NRE-808 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Ian - really popular but knows all the girls want him...yeh right!!!*

LOL... something tells me this s not that accurate.


----------



## nvenm8 (Dec 3, 2006)

well David by birth but i prefer Dave and after reading this i will stick with Dave lol


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Dec 3, 2006)

u know thats very funny.. cos my son's name is chad.. and he is a lovely natured kid.. loves his animals, any animals actually and is very spunky and that is his real name.. heheheheeh


----------



## Hetty (Dec 3, 2006)

> Brian - mean and only thinks of himself, no he's not the Messiah he's just a naughty boy.



I called my snake Brian (got him today!!! ) my first snake. Got his name from Life of Brian


----------



## cam (Dec 3, 2006)

Cameron - enjoys root vegetables in every orifice


----------



## Jen (Dec 3, 2006)

c cup, is that huge? i don't shave them at all, i epilady or wax


----------



## Tsidasa (Dec 4, 2006)

Jennifer - Huge breasts, should shave her legs more often. 

I don't have huge breasts =p but i probably should shave my legs more often =(


----------



## Tsidasa (Dec 4, 2006)

Chad - cute, sensitive and very studly - only found in American movies no real person has that name. 
is the name of my boyfriends cousin =p


----------



## slim6y (Dec 4, 2006)

Tsidasa said:


> Chad - cute, sensitive and very studly - only found in American movies no real person has that name.
> is the name of my boyfriends cousin =p



Sounds like you should be dating your boyfriends cousin.. or me... Drunk... Drunk.. Drunk....


----------



## Deano (Dec 4, 2006)

Dean - full of himself and thinks with his dick.


LMAO…………. ...


----------



## Tatelina (Dec 6, 2006)

Yep. Not there.  But I think my description would be something along the lines of crazy.


----------

